# Exhaust header calc?



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a free calculator that could help me design a tri-Y/4-2-1 style header for my car?I'm looking to make an honest 20 HP gain on my car.It seems a turbo is out of the question because there isn't any room to spare in the engine bay on my 82 200SX.So I figure that I could make a header and put a different cam in,and remove as much restriction from the intake and exhaust as I can.with all that it should get me at about 130-140 hp or so starting from 100,in theory anyway.If the motor was broke I would tear it down and put KA24 pistons in for about a 10:1 compression...

anyway if someone has a program on there computer here are some specs for Z22e engine
displacement: 2188 cc
cylinders:4
Bore: 87 mm
Stroke: 92 mm
two valves per cylinder 
cross flow head
dual spark plugs per cylinder
8.5:1 compression
dont know the size of the valves or cam specs

header design
produce atleast +15 hp
boost in power at 2500 & 6000 rpm
rev limit at 7200


thanks in advance.


----------

